# The Ativan(lorazepam) *High*



## monkey123

Sorry mods im not sure if this belongs here or in basic drug discussion. If its wrong then i guess its to be moved.

But my question is, Is there any rec value to lorazepams?

Do you have to take alot higher of a dosage?

I know I can take 2-4mg and just be a little more relaxed but not even to the point where I would consider it a drug.

How about taking 3-4mg and then smoking a bowl maybe?

Before I found out about the Oral/Nasal BA I tried snorting em and it just did the same thign.


----------



## Armoth

eat them don't snort them

they won't give you a "rush" like alprazolam

smokin a bowl with ANYTHING makes it better.


i think 3 mg and some pot would synergize nicely,


you probably won't experience anything intense, but if you are with people it should make a gooood evening


----------



## monkey123

Armoth said:
			
		

> eat them don't snort them
> 
> they won't give you a "rush" like alprazolam
> 
> smokin a bowl with ANYTHING makes it better.
> 
> 
> i think 3 mg and some pot would synergize nicely,
> 
> 
> you probably won't experience anything intense, but if you are with people it should make a gooood evening




yeah when i tried to get high i would snort 1mg and eat 2mg... didnt do much midly relaxed but not enough to call it a high... I guess I'll grab 3-4mg and hit a sesh...


----------



## Armoth

have fun and be safe, make sure hide the rest of them when you get high, or you'll end up eating them all on accident.... personal experience, then you wont remember a damn thing and possibly get into some trouble depending on what you do for fun. try not to drink with them


----------



## monkey123

Armoth said:
			
		

> have fun and be safe, make sure hide the rest of them when you get high, or you'll end up eating them all on accident.... personal experience, then you wont remember a damn thing and possibly get into some trouble depending on what you do for fun. try not to drink with them




lol yeah if heard stories about people doing that with these (and zoplicone)...

I'll probably wait a while to try it to make sure. Cause i always mix shit with weed when i blaze... Like shrooms, lots of opiates, alcohol... When I sit down for a genuine cannabis session I'll just bring 3-4mg in my pocket (They are legal to possess in Canada. You just cant produce, Buy or sell em... same scheule as steroids... All Benzos (except rohypnol), anabolic steroids and "Most" Barbs)


LOL I wish i could get barbs... Qualuudes too


----------



## Lingering Grin

Ativan is nice, but it's really hard to get "high" off of.

I like Xanax a LOT better. Ativan just kinda relaxes you and helps 'ease' anxiety, you still are able to think a lot, but you won't get stressed about it. Whereas Xanax just switches your brain off so it's impossible to even try and stress out.

Also, don't doubt their mixing with alcohol. I did by accident once. Took 3mg of Lorazepam, which is a normal dose for me. I thought it'd be ok to drink a -little- since I was so used to the effects... WRONG.

I had one good solid rum and coke and 2 beers... and I blacked out. I was shocked the next day when I was informed of conversations and decisions that were made the night before. I didn't do anything stupid, but I had no memory of it. It might have been because I was tired to begin with also, but yea, I learned my lesson to take it EASY.


----------



## zombiesarepeaceful

Ativan is nice for chilling out, but I wouldn't consider it a real high either. In combo with uppers its nice for me, because I can tweak out occasionally w/o the anxiety of tweaking. It's probably a great drug to add to other combos for a subtle chill effect, take the edge off the high of another drug or something...but on its own, not worth alot. It's good after a long day at work because of its muscle relaxant properties sometimes.


----------



## Riconoen

It's not really a high, more like a total loss of anxiety and inhibitions and just relaxing care-free. Great stuff.


----------



## kingofthegonzo

quick question for those who find benzos recreational. Did you always enjoy them or did it take awhile to grow on you.


----------



## antbanks99

kingofthegonzo said:
			
		

> quick question for those who find benzos recreational. Did you always enjoy them or did it take awhile to grow on you.



I have the same question. At times I like xanax, but others it just really mellows me out too much. Even when taking only 1 mg.


----------



## Riconoen

I have a script for kpin for anxiety problems and one day I took too much becuase I heard you could and I fell in love ever since. Wish I had some xanax or valium though...


----------



## johanneschimpo

^ Some always enjoy them; they grow on others. For me, it took a while to enjoy them.

I'm moving this

-------off-------------to-------------> B D D


----------



## kokaino

sorry but lorazepam sucks. so does xanax (this benzo is so fuckin overrated and i dont understand why)

you want some REAL benzos? 
get temazepam, triazolam, flunitrazepam, or nitrazepam.

maybe diazepam...


----------



## Lingering Grin

kingofthegonzo said:
			
		

> quick question for those who find benzos recreational. Did you always enjoy them or did it take awhile to grow on you.



First time I ever took Xanax, I liked it, but it made me so fucking dizzy I could barely stand. Now, I adore it, probably my favorite drug.

First time I ever had a benzo though... I fell in love with the doctor lol.

I was having a huge panic attack, ended up in the hospital PARALYZED by it. (I couldn't move, felt like I was dying, really bad).

The nurses made me wait FOREVER to see a doctor... bitches. The Dr however was AMAZING. He didn't even speak to me at first. He just walked into the room, filled a syringe and jammed it into the back of my shoulder blade. 1 minute later, I felt amazing.

Came to find out that he was actually PISSED at the nurses for making me wait, and what he gave me was an intramuscular shot that contained about twice the recommended dosage of valium. Talk about putting the brakes on an anxiety attack... he was awesome.


----------



## Riconoen

^Got one of those becuase I was shaking like it was below zero before surgery once, never felt anything like it. I would break my no needles rule if I happened upon some injectable valium.


----------



## Lingering Grin

It's great isn't it?

One minute: "AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!"

Next minute: "I feel like jelly."


----------



## Riconoen

This was back when I was like 15 so my mom was there while they prepped me and she was like "what are you luaghing at?" (I remember I just felt like laughing becuase of the feeling of anxiety just being wqashed away like a tidal wave) I told her later it was becuase I was high and she just laughed. Isn't it weird how getting high if it's for a medical use is perfectly alright?


----------



## Psilo707

I've always liked the effects of benzo's from the first time I ever took any of them. Even if many of them (Lorezepam is included in this) don't give a literal 'high', their sedating/relieving/anti-anxiety effects alone what makes them enjoyable to take. It's almost like a high in itself just because you become so much more carefree over stressful situations. Xanax will probably always be my favorite because of  the power it packs behind it and how quickly it kicks in.. but I don't use them all that much so any benzo is usually fine with me.


----------



## inSaMity

Well I know it's ill-advised to drink alcohol with benzo's, but in my opinion that's the only way to take them if you're trying to have a good time.  Other than that they're pretty much strictly therapeutic (but very therapeutic at that!), unless you want to take a horse's dose.  But after a couple of trips to the hospital I tend to shy away from that practice, and to date I've had better luck with liquor/pill combo's than I have with taking lots of pills alone.   Moderate amounts of both as they obviously enhance eachothers effects.  Lorazepams are pretty weak in general, but I think that they're a decent combo-drug.  Just my skewed-opinion i guess.


----------



## chicpoena

Riconoen said:
			
		

> more like a total loss of anxiety and inhibitions and just relaxing care-free. Great stuff.



Sounds like a high to me! 

I love ativan. Its a very gentle benzo. When I'm feeling really anxious I can take one and function as though I was sober, just minus the anxiety. I also agree that it's most useful therapeutically because the high just isn't _that_ great, especially if you've ever been into opiates heavily.


----------



## fukhed14

i hate ativan. i hate most other benzos too. valium is the only exception, and i havent had it in quite some time. I even have some xanax sitting right here, but its ebing saved for a coke comedown or an anxiety attack.


----------



## junglist15

i enjoy ativan, i have drank on it too in the past. that can really fuck you up. 

i think even better than just taking like 6mg, is to smoke some weed with it too.......real nice buzz.


----------



## kingofthegonzo

fukhed14 so you find Valium recreational but no other benzo?


----------



## Jamshyd

I've been dependant on Benzos for my anxiety (all legit medical) for many years now, with  on and off hardcore habits. Benzos don't get me high or buzzed or anything. They simply help me operate like a normal person. 

A few times though, I did catch a sense of _total relief_ from benzos (valium is the most likely to do this for me). This was a wonderful feeling, and doesn't seem to happen often...


----------



## Riconoen

I've been addicted to kpin for about 2 years now and I still can get pretty nice "high" off of them when I take more than prescribed.


----------



## scotamus

Tulage


----------



## maximumstrength

I actually enjoy ativan and I am scripted xanax. but 6mg of ativan with my methadone feels great


----------



## maximumstrength

the downside to ativan for me though is i always look way more fucked up than I feel


----------



## Drownrat

Ahh Ativan, and its horrible memories. Puking up freshly chewed food, blacking out and being molested by my girlfriend, falling asleep before I realize I'm feeling the pill.

All Ativan ever did for me was make me tired and/or sick, insufflation did nothing for me, and I had no tolerance to any sort of benzo. I wouldn't take Ativan agian if it were offered to me agian for free.


----------



## kinderwhore

i do not find lorazepam/ativan very recreational. it's good for relaxing and maybe dealing with anxiety, but mainly i use it for coming off stim's...for that, sooooo good.  as a fun or social drug, well, you'll probably black out and/or do some fucked-up shit you don't remember.
clonazepam, diazepam, etc.-now those have some kind of recreational value.


----------



## second650

i have oxy and ativan. is this  a good combo or safe for that matter?
for example 100 mg of oxy and 3mg of ativan?


----------



## second650

the most ativan ive had is probably 4mg. i like it, very relaxing....


----------



## Onoe

The atvian high is short imo, if you can get it for free; then go for it i guess...I would combine it with some good old bud tho.


----------



## RainingDownOxy

im not a huge fan of trying to get high off of lorazepam.Im rxd to take 1 mg 3x a day or as needed.been on it about a year.right from the get go i thought it wud be nice to take 4 1mg tabs and just pass out.didnt happen.was just relaxed and chill.real chill.and 0 anxiety...gess it does what its suppose to do  but i havent tried anything higher doseage since then---


----------



## ramsay st rider

personally ativan just doesnt give a real high, i've tried at higher doses and end up just falling asleep without warning or not even. Xanax, dormicun and high doses of valium feel good, oh and rohypnol.The only time ativan has felt *fun* is in combo with other drugs so i dont even know if the high was due to ativan. they r helpful with the edginess when comin down tho. temezepam i cant make up my mind about. 
in conclusion ativans recreational potential is low


----------



## ramsay st rider

oh yeah and they r slightly dangerous bcos i know that when i take them i'm always tempted to take more to try to get a high,plus its possible to forget how many u've had and just keep munchin and you'll drop b4 u feel high.
i know its dissappointing but this seems to be a drug best used as it was intended to be used.


----------



## Xanax-Man

im scripted 90 2mg a month of ativan, so needless to say my tolerance is high.
however, i still get a 'high' from ativan but its a different high. as i have severe social anxiety, ativan relieves me of my daily anxieties which is good enough to be a high for me


----------

